# Gun Parts



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

For those of us that like to work on guns. 

Osage County Guns is a great company to buy parts and accessories from. They ship the parts out right away and keep you updated on the status of your order. Not only that but their prices are great. I've bought numerous items from them from barrels to magazines. Their on-line store is always up to date. They sure know how to run a business and keep their customers happy.


----------



## DonaldH (Jul 29, 2019)

Got it, thanks


----------

